# The Klondike Bar Game



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 24, 2009)

You've heard the queston, "What would you do for a Klondac bar?". Basicly you ask the next poster, What would you do for [something]?

Ex: What would you do for a giant peanut?
I'd get squished by an elephant!

I'll start us off.
What would you do for the power of flight?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

I'd take down a defenseless cripple.

What would you do for a meerkat army?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

I'd live underground for 5 years, eating the variouse animals I find down there.

What would you do for immortality?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

Burn down the neighbours house.

What would you do to become the best at what you love to do?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

Practice makes perfectKill people

What would you do for a purple kitty licked by enti (NP gets cookie if he tells me where I got this)


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

Paint my clothes purple.

What would you do for a real Giratina?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

Steal legendary pokemon, make jewellry and climb big mountains.

What would you do for a (wo)man?


----------



## nastypass (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

*AAA THAT IS NOT HOW YOU SPELL 'KLONDIKE BAR'*


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

I would try to be a bit more courageous and talk to him, then hopefully he would like me.

What would you do to travel to the country you've always wanted to see?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*



Walker said:


> *AAA THAT IS NOT HOW YOU SPELL 'KLONDIKE BAR'*


(Aw crap. Obviously spelling is not my forte. How do you change it? Can you change it?)

I'd destroy a jet using a block of wood

What would you do for a lifetime suply of marbles?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*



Notoriously Unknown said:


> (Aw crap. Obviously spelling is not my forte. How do you change it? Can you change it?)


There's somewhere near the top of the page where you edit the title. Can't remember where, though.

Nothing.

What would you do for a Tim-Tam?


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

((Edit the first post, that should let you change the title))

Buy a box of cookies and eat them instead (don't like Tim-Tams that much)

What would you do for $1 million dollars worth of videogames?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

Get rid of the crappy games.

What would you do for a Klondike bar? (shot)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

Eh, buy it. Never had one, really.

What would you do for a bottle of n00b-be-gone spray?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

Kick people where poetic justice will never justify.

What would you for Pringles?


----------



## Gakidou (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

Absolutely nothing... (I don't like pringles :O)

What would you do for a pie?


----------



## MurrMurr (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

Depending on the type of pie, anything ranging from nothing to throwing myself off a high cliff with a noodle for a parachute (because, of course I'd magically survive 'cuz it's a commercial for pie).

What would you do for a weekly delivery of the most adorable kittens _ever_ to your house?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

I'd create a cat-allergy-begone serum and force my parents to drink it.

What would you do for a bottle of antacid while having excrusiating heart burn?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

I would pay $10 at a pharmacy.

What would you do for the world's awesomest clown?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The Klondac Bar Game*

Run away in fear. Kefka is not good for me.

What would you do to prevent a Futurama/Dragon Ball Z cross over?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd have to start a protest. Involving salami.

What would you do to cause a House MD/Scrubs crosseover?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd eat bugs for ten days strate. Nothing, but bugs.

What would you do for a giant cabbnet filled with nuttela?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 4, 2009)

Sell every single candy bar I OWWN.

What would you do to get your tonsils out after having them feel like they've been lit on fire.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd eat 600 jalpinio peppers. HOTHOTHOTHOOOOT!

What would you do to know the meaning of life?


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 5, 2009)

Read very boring books for a whole day.

What would you do to be in your own anime with your favorite Pokémon?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

*kills Ash* whether or not I get into the anime it was bound to happen eventualy.

What would you do for a magicle umbrella that lets you fly?


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 6, 2009)

I would steal it from Mary Poppins.

What would you do to eat whatever you want without becoming unhealthy?


----------



## Celestial Blade (Apr 7, 2009)

Get eaten by a Liopleurodon

What would you do to go on a plane and tell the pilot to DO A BARREL ROLL!?


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 7, 2009)

I would learn what the berrel roll is.

What would you do for a creative mind? One that's almost as messed up as mine


----------



## Blizz (Apr 8, 2009)

I would kill your mom's cow.

What would you do to see me do brain surgery on a cat?


----------



## magnemite (Apr 8, 2009)

kill you and every other poster at this thread, excluding me! (then you can't do brain surgery on a cat:sunglasses:)

WWYD for a movie ticket for x-men origins?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Nothing, it is already gone.
What would you do for the ability to use your PC anywhere?


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd sell my left sock.

What would you do for me?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

In what way are you meaning that?
What would you do for the apocalypse to come a day sooner?


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

Learn to speak Chinese.

What would you do for a Tae Kwan Do instructor?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Learn Spanish (Like that's ever gonna happen)
What would you do for a speaker that would translate what you said into it perfectly into any language that you choose and then said it?


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

Sink a ship.
What would you do for better imagination?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

I would eat a Klondike Bar.

What would you do for the ability to make anything you choose explode when you want it to?


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jul 21, 2009)

I would eat a chocolate bar.


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2009)

(uh.. ignoring the user above)

What would you do for your favorite celebrity to knock on your door and come into your house?


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 21, 2009)

Anything.
ANYTHING.
....................
ALMOST ANTHING.

What would you do for a bottle of rumrootbeer?


----------



## Lili (Jul 22, 2009)

I would eat moss.

What would you do for a cup of liquified fruit?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 23, 2009)

Mash some fruit.
What would you do for an egg?


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 28, 2009)

Nothing

What would you do for a gun durring WW3?


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jul 30, 2009)

I would eat a klondike bar.

What would you do for all of your wishes to come true?


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Jul 30, 2009)

Wish on every 11:11. (:
What would you do for a brand new car? :D


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 30, 2009)

Nothing, i already got a car

What would u do for a turtle?


----------



## Spoon (Jul 30, 2009)

I would hum some tune that would somehow relate to petite birds with an insanely high heartrate.

 What would you do to be use your less domiant hand proficiently.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jul 30, 2009)

I would pet a cat.
Wwyd for OVER 9000 Klondike bars?


----------



## Lili (Jul 30, 2009)

I would prepare my head for the major brainfreeze sure to come.
(Funny, I'm actually eating a Klondike Bar as I write this xD)

What would you do for a Klondike Bar that turns you invisable?


----------



## Skroy (Jul 30, 2009)

I would buy a regular Klondike bar and read the nutrition value, so then I can assure myself that Klondike bars are good. 
(In all honesty, I never had a Klondike in my life. XP)

What would you do for the cookie that the cat in my avatar is noming on?


----------



## Lili (Jul 30, 2009)

Rip out the rubber bands that are supposed to make my overly-large overbite normal out of my mouth(although I'd do that gladly).

What would you do for the turban that Naboo is sporting in my avatar?


----------



## Skroy (Jul 30, 2009)

I would offer a $100 hat I found on the sidewalk while biking around the neighborhood 
(True story. :3)

What would you do for a free tour inside Nintendo HQ in Kyoto, Japan?


----------



## Lili (Jul 30, 2009)

I would dress up as an elderly man wearing only a necklace made of Fruit Loops, though they'd probably deem me crazy and wouldn't let me in.

What would you do to prove that global warming doesn't exist and that global god-it's-fucking-cold-in-here is real?


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 1, 2009)

Force all of the green-freaks to watch it HAIL in JULY.

What would you do to own a pokemon in real life?


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 1, 2009)

I would eat another klondike bar. WWyd for a pet waddle dee?


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 2, 2009)

Spend a day with my grandmother and not touch her computer

WWYD for a magic carpet


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 2, 2009)

I would ask Gwonam for one.
Wwyd for a delicious frozen klondike bar right off the line in the factory?
(come to think of it, I've never had a klondike bar....)


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 2, 2009)

Annoy a worker for one by repeating "SQUADALA!!!!"

WWYD for ALL of the Bagels in the world


----------



## Drowzee64 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd steal a toaster.

Wwyd to get a free trip to Easter Island?


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 2, 2009)

I would sing the bagel song.
Wwyd to have kirby as a pet?


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 2, 2009)

Steal him!
WWYD for a magic Toaster


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 2, 2009)

I would chizel a football out of stone.
Wwyd for a slice of good crispy toast?


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 3, 2009)

I would unplug the toaster


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 3, 2009)

Errm, no question....
Wwyd for some spaghetti?


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 3, 2009)

Nothing, i don't liek spagetti

Wwyd for an unlimited supply of Condems?


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 5, 2009)

<.<
>.>
BURRRN SOMETHING!!!! >8D
WWYD for unlimited cookies


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 5, 2009)

I would eat a pizza flavored cookie.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Aug 5, 2009)

I would do nothing for nothing. :3

WWYD for a bottle of rum? ^O_e^


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd give up my jar of dirt

What would u do for BF/GF?


----------

